# IUI - third time lucky!



## kelstary (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi All,

I thought I would share my (fingers crossed so far) good luck story. My DH and I had two failed stimulated IUI's in November and December and have just got a BFP on our third try. Sooooooooooo happy!  
I just wanted to give those hope who are going through it now as I know that I was so surprised when it actually worked. I have high FSH and low AMH so was definitely thinking that we would be going onto IVF.
On the succesful cycle we had three good sized follicles and inseminated on day 11 after a wait of 36 hours between trigger and insemination. 

Good luck to all of you going through IUI - it really does work!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Our Rach (Aug 18, 2008)

Kelstary -  that's fantastic news!


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Kelstary - Many congratulations   I am in exactly the same situation as you. We had our 3rd IUI on Wednesday so I hope and   that it will work for us xx


----------

